# Stopover between Brussels and Luxembourg - advice please



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

In a couple of weeks we're off to Avignon with the motorhome to meet up with family. We're taking the Newcastle to Amsterdam crossing then plan on Brussels - Luxembourg - Metz - Dijon - Lyon route.
Arriving in Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) at 1030am I reckon we'll be looking for a night stopover after about 200 - 250miles (don't like travelling too fast, especially with a Smartie on tow, and don't like parking up too late!). If my map reading skills are OK I calculate this to be somewhere between Namur & Luxembourg.
Any recommendations for a stopover (campsite, aire, parking, etc.) would be much appreciated. We don't necessarily need facilities but the place needs to be able to accommodate a 7m van + Smartie on trailer and we want to feel safe.
Thanks for any advice.
Tony


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a decent aire at Han-sur-Lesse in southern Belgium. Also a couple of campsites in the same town, but neither of them anything to write home about.

Han-sur-Lesse itself is worth visiting.

Sandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll second that! Han's a nice sptopover, a few Km from the autoroute.

I think I put up details on the MHF campsite database? have a search!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There's also Dinant HERE

We loved that its around 185 miles and toll free too!

Greenie


----------

